# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Unclassified wearables >  Nima, device that allows you to test your food for unwanted ingredients, starting with gluten, Nima Labs, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Nima Labs, Inc.

nimasensor.com

youtube.com/nimasensor

facebook.com/NIMAsensor

twitter.com/nimasensor

instagram.com/nimasensor

"#NimaTested Reports: Are your favorite brands gluten-free?" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Incorporating Chemistry in a Connected Device - Scott Sundvor, Co-Founder, 6SensorLabs

Published on Jul 7, 2015




> One overlooked area in the IoT world is how chemical sensors can provide valuable information. How is tracking chemistry useful? Most chemistry tracking devices, like glucose monitors, are not connected to the Internet, but there’s an emerging crop of devices that do. This is fantastic for the medical community, but what happens when we track chemistry for consumer health? At 6SensorLabs, we’re looking at how we can use chemistry data from a connected device to detect allergens in food.
> 
> We will be using our work at 6SensorLabs to highlight the path we see moving the industry and to discuss how to make this data valuable for a larger audience.
> 
> Scott graduated from MIT with a degree in Mechanical Engineering and a focus in Product Design and Development. Previously, Scott worked in operations and management at Stroud Consulting, and in early product dev at Johnson & Johnson. At 6SensorLabs, Scott’s main focuses are product vision and product development process. He covers everything from early design to prototyping to sourcing suppliers and vendors to manufacturing the product. Scott is passionate about beautifully designed products, healthy living, and exceedingly comfortable chairs (or hammocks - those are great too).

----------


## Airicist

Nima: A Gluten Sensor, available for pre-orders Oct 20th

Published on Oct 20, 2015




> Nima is a portable device that reveals unwanted ingredients, beginning with gluten. It's a gluten tester that will let you know if there is 20 parts per million or more of gluten in a sample of food.

----------


## Airicist

Test Your Food for Allergens with Nima by 6SensorLabs

Published on Jan 9, 2016




> Does that food have gluten in it? Test it in two minutes with the portable Nima sensor from CES 2016 Hardware Battlefield finalists 6SensorLabs.


"And The Winner Of Hardware Battlefield 2016 Is… Nima By 6SensorLabs"

by Romain Dillet 
January 9, 2016

----------

